# Insurance query??



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Our breeder doesnt do the 4 weeks free Pet plan insurance so we will need to get Kipper insured straight away ourselves. We have done a bit of research and think we are going to go with Argos as their plan seems to be the same level of cover as PetPlan but slightly cheaper.
I was just wondering though, as we will need to insure her from 'pick up day' she will not yet be microchipped and this seems to affect the premiums. How do you get around that? (we will get her chipped ASAP).
Has anyone else had this issue?
Pip X


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

She does the vaccinations but she doesn't insure them because she has never insured her own dogs. (No way I'd ever have an uninsured dog!!)
I'm not worried at all about her as a breeder as she came highly recommended by a friend of ours who has a Cockapoo from her and she has been brilliant.
She has also provided 5 generations pedigree info for both parents and has all the relevant health papers.
Pip X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all of our girls came with pet plan cover, but we also set up our insurance with Morthan from the day we picked them up so tecnicaly they were insured twice.

a friend of ours had isues as she didnt insure her dog before the puppy insurance finished and they ended up with a masive vet bill as something went wrong. 

also anoher friend changed insurances then got hit with a big vet bill for a cut paw that needed anasthetic to fix, this was because their was a time laps when she changed, like three weeks before the cover starts because she changed companys. 


as for the microchipping, just se she is, as you going to get is done anyway.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

> as for the microchipping, just se she is, as you going to get is done anyway.


Thanks Kendal, I will definitely get her insured from day 1!
I was going to just say that she is chipped but when you click on 'yes' it asked for the chip number!!
I think i'll give them a ring (I was just being lazy!!)
Pip X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

good plan. giving them a ring, it is my mum who deals with the insurance to i don't know what they ask. just make sure you read the small print, we ended up with a lesser cover for Delta and had to change it to make it the same as the rest.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, will do. Thanks Kendal
X


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We got the usual 4 weeks free from the breeder with Petplan and then they sent a couple of reminder letters and I got cover from them for just over £17 a month. My friend recommended Pets At Home and I know that people on here have gone for Vetsmedicover (hope this is how it is spelt but if not just search in the search bar above)! Make sure that you have cover for life per illness and not for a year or length of policy as our Cavvie had a bad heart in January and needed £80 per month in meds! Unfortunately she had to be put to sleep at the end of February as got really ill but our policy with Sainsburys would only have covered us for 12 months so we would have had to find the £80 or more ourselves each month. I don't think I have heard of a breeder not giving the free insurance but perhaps it is too much aggro though our breeder only had to make a quick phone call and places like Petplan want the business so make it very easy. Our vet recommended Petplan as they also pay the vet direct so if there is a bill of hundreds you don't have to worry whether you have those funds or not! Good luck with your search as it really is a minefield!  X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi 
My puppy was attacked on the first week she was allowed out. Fortunatley
I had 4 weeks free Petplan cover from the breeder. The vet bill was almost
£1000.00, however I had to outlay this money and claim it back from Petplan 
but they did settle in about 2 weeks.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im with vetsmedicover and they never asked if Buddy was microchipped think their policy is set price for any dog so you could try them instead?? also their policy is for life.

Or i would just ask the breeder to get her microchipped and you pay the vet??


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive just checked my paperwork and it seems i got 4 weeks free insurance when Buddy was microchipped its through pet ID ,my breeder also gave us 4 weeks insurance with pet plan,so prehaps if you get the breeder to get her microchipped you will get 4 weeks free anyway??


----------



## adj81 (Aug 9, 2011)

im looking into insurance for marley, i want to do the lifetime one but its a bit to much at the mo, if i was to get him insured for a year at first then go to the lifetime one, would this be ok to do?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im not 100% sure but i think if you've made a claim for anything or your puppy gets ill within that year then you may not be able to get a lifetime policy.I have a friend who had no insurance and now because her dog (3years old)has a heart condition she cant get insurance and so she has had to pay for his operation herself think it came to £2000 and she also has to pay for his meds which is something like £80 per month.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Im with vetsmedicover and they never asked if Buddy was microchipped think their policy is set price for any dog so you could try them instead?? also their policy is for life.
> 
> Or i would just ask the breeder to get her microchipped and you pay the vet??


Hi Donna,
I did look at Vetsmedicover and like the 'no fuss' way of doing things but when I read the small print it says that you're not covered for illnesses that occur within the first 30 days of taking out the policy (unless I'm reading it wrong) whereas others were covered straightaway. I'm probably being over cautious but I did think it was a bit misleading because in effect you're losing a months worth of insurance(!?!)

I've just found out that our local vets will do the free 4weeks PetPlan insurance so I'm going to join their 'Healthy Puppy club' when we pick Kipper up (2wks and 4 days to go!!)

It's £9.99 a month for the first year and you get the vaccs included, a microchip, all the years worming and Frontline, 20% off neutering and then the booster jabs at the end of the year. 
I thought that all sounded good.
Also, of we get the 4 weeks insurance it gives me more time to be indecisive!!

Pip X


----------

